# Ereilt Larrabee das "Itanic"-Schicksal?



## tm0975 (27. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe interessante Infos zu Intel's Larrabee gefunden, die hoffentlich nicht nur mir neu sind. Bis jetzt klang immer alles ganz toll, was zu dem Thema veröffentlicht wurde. Hier nun ein paar Infos, die etwas anders klingen:

"Dummerweise droht auch dem Grafikchip Larrabee das „Itanic“-Schicksal. Der zum IDF vorgesehene B0-Step soll nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden sein beziehungsweise noch viele Bugs enthalten – und wenn Larrabee dann irgendwann im nächsten Jahr deutlich verspätet auf den Markt kommt, kann er wohl wie einst der erste Itanium-Merced der Konkurrenz nur mit großem Abstand hinterherlaufen."

Vom Kommen und Gehen - c't


----------



## Dukex2 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Ereilt Larrabee das „Itanic“-Schicksal?*

Traurig, aber wahr! 

Eigentlich schade wenn es so kommen sollte, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Doch wenn man die News um Larrabee verfolgte und die ersten Leistungsprognosen glauben schenkt, war fast klar das Intel damit keinen "Quantensprung" geschaffen hat wie sie ja fast behaupten. 

Besonders wenn das Projekt eingestellt werden sollte, was ja keiner hofft,
dann ist das natürlich das Eigentor in der Öffentlichkeit schlecht hin.

Das gerade bei so einem Projekt vermehrt Fehler auftreten war auch ab zu sehen. Da wird der Wettlauf natürlich sehr schwer.

Würde behaupten das wenn er auf den Markt kommen sollte (ich glaubs nicht), das er im mittleren Leistungssegment sich ansiedeln wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2009)

*AW: Ereilt Larrabee das „Itanic“-Schicksal?*

Wieso schade?!

Ist doch schön, das Intel auch mal (wieder) auf die Nase fällt und irgendwelche toll klingenden Pläne in der Praxis dann doch nicht so dolle sind.

Gerade bei Grafikchips ist man auf möglichst kompakten Ausfürhungseinheiten angewiesen, da kann man sowas wie einen x86 Decoder kaum gebrauchen.
Das verkompliziert das Design nur unnötig und führt zu mehr Abwärme als nötig, entsprechend musste die PCI SIG die Spec auf Intels 'bitte' auf 300W und 3 Slots erhöhen...


----------



## moe (27. September 2009)

*AW: Ereilt Larrabee das „Itanic“-Schicksal?*

naja, nobody's perfect, oder wie war das? ich gönn intel diesen fehltritt natürlich.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. September 2009)

Ich finde das auch schlade das der Larrabee verschoben wird. Ich bin auf das Ding sehr sehr gespannt und frage mich was aus dem Teil wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2009)

Warum findest du es schade, das ein 300W TDP Grafikkärtel verschoben wird, das (Gerüchten zu folge) gerad mal GTX280 Leistung erreichen kann??


----------



## Dukex2 (27. September 2009)

Aus Fehler lernt man, doch bei Intel habe ich das Gefühl das es immer etwas länger dauert mit dem lernen


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. September 2009)

Mir ist der Ansatz egal, hauptsache es kommt genügend Leistung mit möglichst geringem Stromverbrauch, möglichst wenig Lärm, möglichst wenig Platzverbrauch zu einem angemessenem Preis. Aber bei Intel bin Ich sehr skeptisch was den Preis angeht. Wie man bei den CPUs sieht, ist Intel ein Preistreiber. Daher vermute Ich, dass man mit einer Grafikkarte von Nvidia oder ATI mehr Leistung für sein Geld bekommen wird. Wenn Intel das Ding für 500 und 1000€ bringen möchte, eines als Standart, das andere als Extreme-Edidion, dann wird es floppen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2009)

Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich geglaubt, dass ein Chiphersteller, der nie in seiner Laufbahn schnelle Grafikchips entwickelt hat, einfach so einen Chip aus dem Boden hauen kann, der die beiden Weltmarktführer in Sachen Grafikkarten mit jahrzehntelanger Forschung und Erfahrung ins Straucheln bringt? Das ist wie wenn FIAT oder SMART versucht in die Formel 1 einzusteigen und sofort alles gewinnen will


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. September 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn FIAT oder SMART versucht in die Formel 1 einzusteigen und sofort alles gewinnen will


Fiat muss nicht mehr einsteigen und hat das erst diese Saison wieder geschafft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Fiat muss nicht mehr einsteigen und hat das erst diese Saison wieder geschafft.


 
Fiat ist seit jahrzehnten in der Formel 1 aktiv.


----------



## Zerebo (27. September 2009)

War irgendwie absehbar und reicht ja wenn Intel den Prozessor Markt beherscht.Einen halbwegs guten Larrabee ,würden die bestimmt mit Millionen in Werbung und tollen Oem Verträgen pushen und damit dicke Marktanteile einstreichen.Nvidia und Ati würden dann sicher Probleme kriegen.
Aber wer weiß ob das Ding jetzt überhaupt noch kommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Fiat muss nicht mehr einsteigen und hat das erst diese Saison wieder geschafft.



Da sieht man mal wieder wie wahnsinnig ich mich dafür interessiere


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

In meine klein Herzen schlag an sich eine AMD Core ( ich weiß habe eine IntelPc)

Und daher freu ich mich das Intel mal gelitten hat.

Das was ich dazu gelesen habe sag das der Intel chip ca die Leistung einer GTX285 ca hätte.
Ich wenn daran denke was die Heute 5870 Leisten kann und später die G(T)300 chips frage ich wo zu noch intel ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. September 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie wahnsinnig ich mich dafür interessiere


Naja, der größte Fahrer aller Zeiten ist bei denen unter Vertrag, das muss scho was heißen 

@CrimsoN 1.7
Genau das ist der Punkt, zumal die Hardware nur ein eher kleiner Teil der Arbeit ist.
Die Treiber sind auch nicht ohne (und hier ist Intel ja so toll, das sie aus Abbels Programm geflogen sind)...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Ich selber wunsche ja Intel schon das die sachen schaffen aber nicht zeit

Und treiber hast du mehr als recht aber würde sagen das Intel jetzt genug zeit hat


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (27. September 2009)

Wirklich schade, wenn dieses interessante stück technik nicht rauskommen würde, schließlich hat Intel wirklich mal ein anderes Konzept zur rot-grünen fraktion gehabt. Das Ding kann meinetwegen grandios Scheitern, aber doch nicht ungetestet in der Ecke verschwinden! Ich will wenigstens mal gesehen haben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. September 2009)

Warum denn nur grün und rot wie habe noch Schwarzgelb (nein nicht CPU/FPD).
S3 Graphics heißen die guten und wir hätte aber nur als Onbord Lösung VIA


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. September 2009)

Ein Satz mit X... Dennoch wärs schon interessant gewesen, das Ding in Aktion zu sehen. Die Idee dahinter fand ich aber von vornherein "seltsam".



CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Warum denn nur grün und rot wie habe noch Schwarzgelb (nein nicht CPU/FPD).
> S3 Graphics heißen die guten und wir hätte aber nur als Onbord Lösung VIA



S3 gehört zu VIA wie ATI zu AMD.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. September 2009)

Das mit S3 wusste ich nicht danke dafür das mit AMD weiß ich schon lange


----------



## INU.ID (28. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum findest du es schade, das ein 300W TDP Grafikkärtel verschoben wird, das (Gerüchten zu folge) gerad mal GTX280 Leistung erreichen kann??


Warum versuchst du Gerüchte/Vermutungen/Phantasien (gelegentlich) als Fakten zu verkaufen? Hast du einen Larrabee am Start? Nein? OK, also war dein Posting (mal wieder) rein spekulaitv. Vielleicht wird es wirklich ein Schlag ins Wasser, doch das kann man denke ich im Moment eben nur vermuten. Und selbst wenn, Entwicklung hat nunmal auch Fehlschläge zur Folge.


Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Entwicklungszeit in aktuellen GPUs steckt, dann sollte man meinen das selbst "GTX285 Niveau" (um deine Spekulation mal aufzugreifen) bei 300Watt - aus dem Stand - eine ordentliche Leistung wäre. Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär...


----------



## espanol (28. September 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du Gerüchte/Vermutungen/Phantasien (gelegentlich) als Fakten zu verkaufen? Hast du einen Larrabee am Start? Nein? OK, also war dein Posting (mal wieder) rein spekulaitv. Vielleicht wird es wirklich ein Schlag ins Wasser, doch das kann man denke ich im Moment eben nur vermuten. Und selbst wenn, Entwicklung hat nunmal auch Fehlschläge zur Folge.
> 
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Entwicklungszeit in aktuellen GPUs steckt, dann sollte man meinen das selbst "GTX285 Niveau" (um deine Spekulation mal aufzugreifen) bei 300Watt - aus dem Stand - eine ordentliche Leistung wäre. Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär...


War das nicht eine öffentliche Aussage in einer News auf PCGH??


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

Gab es eigentlich schonmal Aussagen bezüglich des möglichen Preises? So wie ich Intel kenne, versuchen die ja preislich immer ein paar Liegen höher zu Spielen, als die Leistung es rechtfertigen würde... (mal von optimierten Benchmarks abgesehen) Beispiel: Core i7 Extreme Edition bei Alternate 850 Euronen... nur wiel man den Multifrei wählen kann?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du Gerüchte/Vermutungen/Phantasien (gelegentlich) als Fakten zu verkaufen?


Das sind schon fast Fakten, da recht gut informierte Kreise das zu wissen glauben.
Aber warum versuchst du etwas, was eigentlich jeder halbwegs gut informierte weiß, wegzureden, um den LRB besser dastehen zu lassen?!


INU.ID schrieb:


> Hast du einen Larrabee am Start? Nein? OK, also war dein Posting (mal wieder) rein spekulaitv.


Nein, aber hier ist ein Bild abgebildet
Warum ein 3 Slot Kühler, wenn das Teil keine 300W verbrät??
AMD/nVidia schaffens ja auch mit 2 Slots bei ~225W...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es wirklich ein Schlag ins Wasser, doch das kann man denke ich im Moment eben nur vermuten. Und selbst wenn, Entwicklung hat nunmal auch Fehlschläge zur Folge.


Schau dir den oben verlinkten Thread an, da glaubt kaum noch wer dran, das das Teil was taugt.

Und vorallen: wenn di Konsolen Hersteller alle dankend abwinken, muss das schon was heißen!
Selbst wenn man das Teil recht günstig anbietet...



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt wieviel Entwicklungszeit in aktuellen GPUs steckt, dann sollte man meinen das selbst "GTX285 Niveau" (um deine Spekulation mal aufzugreifen) bei 300Watt - aus dem Stand - eine ordentliche Leistung wäre. Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär...


Bei den Mitteln, die Intel hat, ist das ein Witz, schau dir auch mal ein paar andere Kommentare zum x86 Kern an.

Und 300W TDP (die übrigens nicht meine Spekulation sind, siehe Thread bei 3DCenter), ist, selbst bei 'GTX285 Niveau', nicht wirklich toll, sorry, aber da machst dir was vor.

Zumal da auch noch die Intel Treiber dazu kommen, die du dir ja bei aktuellen Intel IGPs anschauen kannst...


Ach und schau auch mal bei Heise vorbei, da ist man auch nicht (mehr) allzu begeistert über den LRB, nach der letzten Präsentation macht man sich eher drüber lustig...


----------



## horst--one (28. September 2009)

> Warum ein 3 Slot Kühler, wenn das Teil keine 300W verbrät??
> AMD/nVidia schaffens ja auch mit 2 Slots bei ~225W...



Ich glaube nicht das die karte mit nem 3-Slot kühler und 300 W Verlustleistung auf den Markt kommt!
Ich freue mich auf Larrabee, würde mir die karte auch kaufen, wenn sie was taugt. (was ich ja mal sehr hoffe)

Intel hat doch noch nen ganzes stück um das alles in ordnung zu bringen.

Es ist ja auch klar das die AMD/ATI fans jetzt hier anfangen Larrabee schlecht zu reden.
Stefan Payne war ja schon immer ein roter


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

horst--one schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die karte mit nem 3-Slot kühler und 300 W Verlustleistung auf den Markt kommt!
> Ich freue mich auf Larrabee, würde mir die karte auch kaufen, wenn sie was taugt. (was ich ja mal sehr hoffe)
> 
> Intel hat doch noch nen ganzes stück um das alles in ordnung zu bringen.
> ...


Man sollte Intel wenigstens die Chance geben, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass das Teil zu angemessenen Konditionen (P/L) auf den Markt kommt. Dafür war Intel zu lange aus dem Grafiksegemnt weg (kine IGPs Leute...) und die Preispolitik von Intel ist ja eh für den besser gefüllten Geldbeutel...


----------



## kmf (28. September 2009)

Natürlich hat beim letzten IDF Larrabee schlecht ausgesehen. Im Prinzip sogar schlechter, wie in zuvor gezeigten Vorstellungen. 





> Intel betonte jedoch, dass es sich bei dem präsentierten Larrabee-Prozessor um eine frühe Entwicklungs-Version handele, deren Leistung in keinster Weise mit dem fertigen Produkt vergleichbar sei.


Larrabee mit dem Itanium zu vergleichen ist alleine schon von der Clientel für welche das Produkt entwickelt wird/worden ist, nicht zu vergleichen. Itanium war ausschließlich für den professionellen Bereich konzipiert und dort wird der immer noch verkauft. 
Larrabee ist indes für Intel auch ein Prestige-Objekt. Wenn das Produkt in der jetzigen Form nicht konkurrenzfähig sein soll, wird halt weiter entwickelt. Die haben die Millionen, die dafür nörig sind, sogar in der Portokasse.


----------



## bingo88 (28. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Natürlich hat beim letzten IDF Larrabee schlecht ausgesehen. Im Prinzip sogar schlechter, wie in zuvor gezeigten Vorstellungen.
> Larrabee mit dem Itanium zu vergleichen ist alleine schon von der Clientel für welche das Produkt entwickelt wird/worden ist, nicht zu vergleichen. Itanium war ausschließlich für den professionellen Bereich konzipiert und dort wird der immer noch verkauft.
> Larrabee ist indes für Intel auch ein Prestige-Objekt. Wenn das Produkt in der jetzigen Form nicht konkurrenzfähig sein soll, wird halt weiter entwickelt. Die haben die Millionen, die dafür nörig sind, sogar in der Portokasse.


Bei den 850€, welche die für den Core i7 EE verlangen, wundert mich das nicht im geringsten^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Larrabee mit dem Itanium zu vergleichen ist alleine schon von der Clientel für welche das Produkt entwickelt wird/worden ist, nicht zu vergleichen. Itanium war ausschließlich für den professionellen Bereich konzipiert und dort wird der immer noch verkauft.


Darum gehts in dem Vergleich nicht!
Das geht da um die Versprechungen und eben auch die Leistungsfähigkeit der Produkte.

Schau dir doch mal den Itanic an, wie die Performance ist, die Leistungsaufnahme und wie oft die entsprechenden Itanics verschoben wurden...
Und das ist durchaus vergleichbar!!
Sprich das war 'nen Griff ins Klo, zumal es ja auch Gerüchte gibt, das HP auf Sparcs umsteigt...


----------



## tm0975 (29. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Larrabee mit dem Itanium zu vergleichen ist alleine schon von der Clientel für welche das Produkt entwickelt wird/worden ist, nicht zu vergleichen. Itanium war ausschließlich für den professionellen Bereich konzipiert und dort wird der immer noch verkauft.
> Larrabee ist indes für Intel auch ein Prestige-Objekt. Wenn das Produkt in der jetzigen Form nicht konkurrenzfähig sein soll, wird halt weiter entwickelt. Die haben die Millionen, die dafür nörig sind, sogar in der Portokasse.



man kann den Vergleich sehr wohl stellen. In beidem wollte Intel einen 'eigenen' Weg gehen, wie sie es immer versuchen. Standards definieren, aufgrund ihrer Marktposition dann die Standards duchsetzen und von anderen Lizenzgebühren einsacken. Zum Glück hat Microsoft das Ganze ausgebremst, da der Markt ja bereits ein schlüssiges 64-Bit Konzept hatte und Intel zu spät kam. Das haben die Jung bis heute nicht verkraftet, AMD's 64-Bit Erweiterung akzeptieren zu müssen! Genauso wird es Ihnen wieder ergehen. Wenn der Larrabee herauskommt, stehen bereits die Shriks der jetzigen DX-11 Karten von AMD und Nvidia vor der Tür. Der Abstand wird eher noch größer, ich sehe da kein Aufholen.


----------



## horst--one (29. September 2009)

Also wird jetzt auch der Larrabee


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 'nen Griff ins Klo


nur weil der Itanic  


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 'nen Griff ins Klo


war?


----------



## Eiche (29. September 2009)

ist einfach der fehler wieder holt sich wobei ich langsam den verdacht belomme das das maketing ist kann doch nicht war sein das sich die hersteller regelmässig ein hardware stufe verpennen bzw nicht rechtzeitig auf dem markt bringen.
AMD während PIII wobei das waren noch andere zeiten 
Intel während AMD XP und 64
AMD während core2
Intel jetzt den AMD hatt auf der HD4870 bereits mit stream RAY-Tracing bereit realisiert


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> ist einfach der fehler wieder holt sich wobei ich langsam den verdacht belomme das das maketing ist kann doch ncicht war sein das sich die herstteler regelmässig ein hardware stufe verpennen bzw nicht rechtzeitig auf dem markt bringen.
> AMD während PIII wobei das waren noch andere zeiten
> Intel während AMD XP und 64
> AMD während core2
> Intel jetzt den AMD hatt auf der HD4870 bereits mit stream RAY-Tracing bereit realisiert


Man muss immer bedenken, dass Intel hier quasi Neuland betritt (von den ersten Versuchen mit dem i740 oder wie das Teil hieß sehen wir mal ab...). Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die Treiberqualität, wenn die den jetzt noch mit heißer Nadel stricken wird's nen Absturz (haha Wortwitz )


----------



## Progs-ID (29. September 2009)

horst--one schrieb:


> Also wird jetzt auch der Larrabee
> 
> nur weil der Itanic
> 
> war?


Es sieht fast danach aus.
Zum Glück bleibt Intel nicht ewig von Ausrutschern verschont.


----------



## poiu (29. September 2009)

man muss mal sehen das der i740 (ja uralt ) nicht nur ein Griff ins Klo war , sondern das die Treiber entwicklung schon immer ein Problem bei Intel war , ich erinner mal an denn ersten intel DX10 OnBoard chip und wieviele jahre Später erst treiber die DX10 freischalteten  

Intel muss erstmal hinkriegen so oft Graka Treiber updates durchzuführen wie die konkurenz , dann reden wir weiter 

wenn AMD oder NV sowas machen würde oh oh das wäre hier ein geflame XD

zum Kühler : wir wissen nicht in welcher technik der chip gefertig wurde , vielelciht hat man denn notdürftig in 65nm oder so gefertigt um praxiserfahrungen zu sammel , Trieber entwicklung & Co


Betreff S3/VIA  die sollen mal treiber entwickeln lernen!
schon S3 alleine war nicht besonder s gut darin  und VIA auch nie und minus mal minus ergibt nur in Mathe ein +


----------



## INU.ID (30. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das sind schon *fast* Fakten
> Nein, aber hier ist ein Bild abgebildet
> Schau dir den oben verlinkten Thread an, da glaubt kaum noch wer dran, das das Teil was taugt.
> Und 300W TDP (die übrigens nicht meine Spekulation sind, siehe Thread bei 3DCenter)


Viel Blabla, aber keine Fakten. Man kann es drehen wie man will, es sind Spekulationen welche du als Fakten verkaufen möchtest.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fiat ist seit jahrzehnten in der Formel 1 aktiv.


Ferrari gehört zu Fiat stimmt aber deswegen würde ich das nicht bezeichnen als Fiat seit Jahren in der F1 aktiv


----------



## riedochs (30. September 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen: Abwarten und Tee trinken. Anhand eine Bildes sich festzulegen wie groß die Karte ist halte ich doch für etwas zu vorauseilend.


----------



## Zoon (30. September 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn FIAT ... versucht in die Formel 1 einzusteigen und sofort alles gewinnen will



Ferrari = FIAT u know 

Ansonsten hab ichs mir gleich gedacht, haufenweise bunte Präsentationen über den "Laber"bee im Netz verteilen ist das eine, was letztendlich bei rauskommt das andere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Viel Blabla, aber keine Fakten. Man kann es drehen wie man will, es sind Spekulaitionen welche du als Fakten verkaufen möchtest.


Und warum ist Pat Gelsinger denn nicht mehr bei Intel??
Im Prozessorgeflüster der c't wurd gemunkelt, das er wegen dem LRB gehen muss, weil das Teil so mies ist.
Und wenns so gut ist, warum konnte man denn aufm IDF keine anständigen Demos vorzeigen??
Und vorallen: Warum hält Intel auf einmal die Klappe und lehnt sich nicht (mehr) weit ausm Fenster, wenns um diesen neuen Chip geht?!
Meinst du nicht auch, das das eher Anzeichen dafür sind, das dieser neue Wunderchip nicht so toll ist, wie du es dir erhoffen magst?!


----------



## INU.ID (30. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht auch, das das eher Anzeichen dafür sind, das dieser neue Wunderchip nicht so toll ist, wie du es dir erhoffen magst?!



Richtig, ich erhoffe mir (wie von jeder neuen Entwicklung) etwas von Intels Larrabee. Nicht mal so sehr das es ein GTX380 "was auch immer" Killer wird als das es einfach mal etwas anderes ist. Und es mag auch stimmen das manche "Anzeichen" den Eindruck "erwecken" Intel habe sich da etwas zu viel zugemutet. Doch kann man bisher weder sagen wieviel Leistung er haben oder verbrauchen wird, wie schnell er sein wird - oder ob er vielleicht sogar noch eingestellt wird.

Mich stört lediglich wenn irgendwer den Eindruck erweckt er wüßte mehr als alle anderen, was aber gar nicht der Fall ist, und wenn solche selbsternannten "Spezialisten" dann mit vermeindlichen Fakten um sich werfen welche allesamt Spekulationen entstammen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. September 2009)

Sorry, aber Ailuros ist jemand, der wirklich weiß, wovon er redet bzw nicht alles preis gibt.

Aber hier noch mal ein paar Infos über den neuen Superduper Winderchip von Intel...

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)

Besonders interessant:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)

Oh, niemand will LRB herstellen, obwohl es von Intel kommt?!
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Intel - Larrabee (der Spekulationsthread)

'Man' weiß also schon ungefähr, wie der LRB ausschaut und was er (nicht) zu leisten im Stande ist.
Aber hey, kann doch nicht sein, das Intel mal voll ins Klo greift, ist ja Intel und das ist allerhöchste Qualität (wie der Itanic)...


----------



## kmf (30. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Ailuros ist jemand, der wirklich weiß, wovon er redet bzw nicht alles preis gibt.
> 
> Aber hier noch mal ein paar Infos über den neuen Superduper Winderchip von Intel...
> 
> ...


Jetzt lass doch mal die Polemik. Es gab nie einen Itanic. Dass da stellenweise von einem Millionengrab oder gar Milliardengrab gesprochen wird, kann immer noch nicht ausreichend belegt werden. Ist genauso spekulativ, wie deine Meinung über den Larrabee-Chipsatz.

Und den Itanium gibt es ja immer noch. Nur will dir anscheinend nicht in den Kopf, dass dieser bereits in der Entwicklung Kompatibilitätszwängen unterworfen war, von denen man sich nicht so mir nix dir nix trennen konnte. Du glaubst nicht, wie groß der Markt für OpenVMS immer noch ist (Banken, Mobilfunkbereich, Nasa) und da greift der Itanium wegen seiner immens hohen Ausfallsicherheit immer noch. Außerdem stellt er eine gemeinsame Entwicklung von Intel und HP dar und ist net einseitig anlastbar. 

Und was glaubst du, interessiert mich das, wenn dieser Proz letztlich dann tatsächlich doch gefloppt ist?

Wenn Larrabee mal kommt, dann werd ich mich mit ihm auseinandersetzen. Aber erst dann. Vorher nehm ich gerne aktuelle Infos darüber auf und versuche mitzudiskutieren, werd mich aber nicht ereifern, das Teil schon vor Release schlechtzureden. Und dein zitierter Spezialist, ist der etwa in der Entwicklung involviert, nur weil er vorgibt, so genau über das Teil Bescheid zu wissen?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe vor ein oder zwei Wochen am Intel Expertenchat teilgenommen und da war auch Larrabee ein Thema. Da war nix von wegen "Projekt ist tot" zu hören, sondern es ist noch in Entwicklung. Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2009)

kmf: (Open) VMS läuft bei uns noch auf original Digital VAX Maschinen. 

Stefan: Sorry, aber disqualifizierst dich mit deinem Intel bashen und "alles was von Intel kommt kann nur Schrott sein" selbst. Die ernst zu nehmen fällt dadurch immer schwerer.


----------



## derLordselbst (2. Oktober 2009)

Um die Marktbeherrschung voranzutreiben, ist Larrabee bestimmt aus Intels Sicht prinzipiell der richtige Weg. Bei High-End-CPUs, Netbook-CPUs und Chipsätzen ohne Grafik steht Intel sehr gut da. Auch bei SSDs haben sie einen guten Start hingelegt. 

Es ist also eine echte Schwachstelle in der Produktpalette, dass sie nur office-taugliche Grafikchips haben, die schon bei HD-Rendering schwächeln.

Der Raytracing-Ansatz ist vielleicht gewählt, um aus der Not eine Tugend zu machen, der fehlenden Erfahrung mit Hochleistungs-Rendering. 

Intel hat ein großes finanzielles Polster und kann so einiges an Fehlentwicklungen und Sackgassen in der Entwicklung ertragen. Auch wenn der Larrabee Murks werden wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht der letzte Versuch von Intel sein wird, den Grafikchipmarkt zu erobern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2009)

@riedochs
Na, dann belege doch mal deine Ansicht, warum der LRB 'toll' sein soll und kein Griff ins Klo ist!
Bisher hab ich nämlich nichts positives darüber gesehen!

Die Konsolenhersteller wollen Intel nicht, vermutlich aufgrund der Leistungsaufnahme, Kartenhersteller wollen den Chip auch nicht produzieren, aufgrund der Leistungsaufnahme, die außerhalb der PCie Spec liegen soll.
Die Leistung soll dabei (bestenfalls?) auf GTX28x Niveau liegen.
Dazu kommt noch, das die Treiber neu geschrieben werden müssen...

Das bekommen nicht mal die beiden etablierten Hersteller wirklich gebacken, wie stellt ihr euch vor, das ein Newcomer das hin bekommen soll?!


----------



## LLChris (2. Oktober 2009)

Es mag ja sein, daß Payne's wildes Umsichwerfen mit Zitaten hier an bashing grenzt, Fakt ist aber auch, daß er lediglich alles, was bisher an Daten durchgesickert ist, zusammenträgt, und zur allgemeinen Besprechung offenlegt. Man kann davon halten was man will, aber selbst wenn sich im weiteren Laufe der Entwicklung alle bisher gebrachten Daten als Spekulation herausstellen sollten, prädestinieren sie den Leser *zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt *dazu, den LRB nicht für den nV/ATi Killer zu halten, als den ihn die Marketingabteilung Intels vor einem Jahr hingestellt hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2009)

Ganz genau.
Wenn jemand was positives zum LRB zu sagen hat, immer her damit.
Ich konnte darüber bisher nichts positives finden, von Leuten, die sich damit auskennen bzw denen ich denke, das sie ziemlich genau wissen, wie der LRB ausschaut (Ailuros ist z.B. so jemand).

Oder aber hier und da noch 2 Infos zum LRB...

Wenn ich wirklich hätte flamen wollen, hätte ich die ganzen Links noch etwas stärker kommentiert, habs aber vorgezogen sie für sich selbst sprechen zu lassen, sie sprechen ja für sich selbst.


----------



## Mster (9. Dezember 2009)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn FIAT oder SMART versucht in die Formel 1 einzusteigen und sofort alles gewinnen will



Ist doch auch so. Wie war das nochmal mit der Reihenfolge von denken und sprechen? 

Fiat = Ferrari
Smart = Mercedes


----------

